# Миастенический синдром?



## Nat76cea (6 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте.может найдется неравнодушный врач со светлой головой и поможет понять в каком направлении мне двигаться..
Более 10 лет сильная утомляемость,анализы за этот период в норме,не единожды.4 года ухудшение,трудно сделать вдох,без опоры не стою,хожу в день метров 300,после чего мышцы сковываются.руками если поработать,то аналогично.сидеть трудно,устает спина.в позе ромберга клонит назад.боли в ногах тянущие,постоянные,симметричные.
Назначили нейромедин.к третьему дню сковало все тело,мышцы после ходьбы сильно дрожали.два дня не пью,вернулось как было.



Я еще добавлю обследования,вдруг это важно

  

Для сосудов назначили вазобрал.память восстановилась полностью.а вот что делать с мышцами ?в центр снова ехать не могу,тяжело и материально не получается пока.


----------



## La murr (7 Июл 2018)

@Nat76cea, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (12 Июл 2018)

Nat76cea написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.может найдется неравнодушный врач со светлой головой и поможет понять в каком направлении мне двигаться.


К сожалению подсказать по проблеме не смогу, не мой профиль совершенно. .


Nat76cea написал(а):


> Для сосудов назначили вазобрал.память восстановилась полностью.а вот что делать с мышцами ?


Попробуйте упражнения -  журнал "цигун и спорт" 1991 год , номер 1, стр. 20...


----------



## Nat76cea (12 Июл 2018)

От упражнений гипертонус усиливается.но все равно спасибо.


----------



## AIR (12 Июл 2018)

Nat76cea написал(а):


> От упражнений гипертонус усиливается.но все равно спасибо.


Вы их еще не смотрели даже...


----------

